# Fall Garden



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

OK, my spring garden is dead and gone. I have not had a fall garden since I was a kid but I am going to put one in this year. So, what do ya'll like to plant in the fall and when do ya'll start your fall garden?

I was thinking of planting turnips, mustard greens, spinach, cabbage, maybe some brussle sprouts and some leaf lettuce. What else would be good in the fall? Anything in particular do real well down here on the Texas coast?


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I just tilled up half of my garden this week. I still have dew melons, moon and star melons, and bell peppers that are still producing real good.
I will be planting mustards, collards, lettuce, brussel sprouts, chards, artichoke, purple top turnups, peas, garlic, and onions. Good Luck.......


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I need to get mine going also. I like onions, brussels sprouts, cabbage, and turnips. Sometimes do good on spinach, sometimes not.

I like to use Turnips as a cover crop and soil conditioner...plus eating. Turn them back into the soil in early spring. Seed is cheap and usually readily available. 

Artichoke...start from seed or plants? Where do you get them?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

It looks like no garden this fall for me. I only have a 8X16 plot but no access to a tiller. I might try to mound a few places for some mustard greens. Nothing like fresh greens with cornbread in the winter. Good luck gardners.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I planted some snap beans yesterday, Mustard greens are already coming up. Looking for some cabbage plants, Thinking about trying to get some corn in , just a small row and see if it will make. Started my onion seeds also, once they get a foot tall or so I will transplant into the garden. I had some carrots do well last year also, they were called (Nantes).


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Dark_ale said:


> ... I had some carrots do well last year also, they were called (Nantes).


Yes I had some luck with carrots in the fall also. Glad you mentioned them. It can take awhile for them to get large enough, but they are really tasty.

Let us know on the corn...never tried that in the fall, myself.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Yes I had some luck with carrots in the fall also. Glad you mentioned them. It can take awhile for them to get large enough, but they are really tasty.
> 
> Let us know on the corn...never tried that in the fall, myself.


Soaking the seeds now, will plant tomorrow, and post pics as it progresses, using 16-16-16, should give it a good boost


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

Here is how I make the rows
Split it down the middle add some of my compost and about 1 cup of 16-16-16 and pull the row back up and plant


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Carrots*

I had good luck last year growing carrots. Some people plant radishes in the same place so they won't forget where the carrots are. Radishes mature early and will be gone before they interfere with the carrots. It's raining today for the first time in the last 8 weeks so I guess I can finish my tilling and get my fall garden planted. I planted enough mustard to feed all of Brazoria County in my food plot. Hope it makes.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I have several families that receive mustards from me for thanksgiving every year.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

Dark-ale, why do you soak your corn seeds. Help them break free quicklyer.


----------



## BigDawg123 (Dec 27, 2007)

You all becareful when working in the garden. When I pulled in the drive last night @ 8:30ish I was met at the gate by a copperhead and my dogs trying to kill it. One got hit in the face twice the other just once. But they did kill just before I got to it. about 13 inches long.


----------



## Rockin'2 (Sep 26, 2008)

*greens*



rvj said:


> I have several families that receive mustards from me for thanksgiving every year.


 I gave away quite a few greens and cabbage last year, too. All my neighbors check their gate often to see if I've hung a bag full of produce on it. I gave my closest neighbor, a funny elderly lady, lots of collards until I discovered a large head of cauliflower in the top of the "collard" plant. We had a good laugh over that and later I found out people eat the cauliflower leaves, too. Live and learn.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm building a 32 sq/ft raised garden for my first garden. I started with Brussel sprouts, Cilantro, Tomatoes, Peppers, Chard, Lettuce, Cucumbers, Squash, beans. I have about 5 or 6 of each that I am sowing indoors in a 72 bin seed sprouter thing. in a few weeks I'll move it out doors.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

BigDawg123 said:


> Dark-ale, why do you soak your corn seeds. Help them break free quicklyer.


Ya they come up quicker more with the corn than the beans. It took 4 days for the beans to come up after soaking, but the corn was up in 2days which is pretty fast. Some say dont soak beans they will bust, but I tried it and none busted and most all came up. I soak most all my seeds except mustard greens/ carrot, the smaller seeds I dont worry about. The corn is about 3 inches high now, but looking at the days until harvest it would put them into December. I should have planted early august for a fall crop, but it will be interesting to see if it makes it or not.


----------

